

Show HN: A minimalist game about collecting squares - ndomin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/circles-destroy-squares/id886886489?mt=8

======
coderzach
This is cool, I think this is a really good start, you have a fun interaction,
and breaking the squares feels gratifying. I think that if you added more game
challenges, rather than JUST collecting as many squares as possible, you could
have something great.

Think: obstacles, power-ups, extra time, etc.

------
laex
Nice game. the mechanics are unique. I think the animations are slightly laggy
(tested with my iphone 4s). Also, the game crashed on me, but I couldn't
reproduce the steps.

